# Collection of awkward 3 style edge commutators



## c4cuber (Apr 20, 2014)

hey guys, only edges are stopping me from getting sub 20 execution using 3 style. i figured out that there are some awkward edge comms that are not move and speed efficient. so, i made this thread to help me and you figure out the awkward comms and the execution of them. i have figured out some. if you can , you can post the best execution for those. you can also figure out the awkward cases on your own.

NOTE - i use noah's speffz scheme.

GW (DF LD DB) AND IT'S MIRROR
FW (DF LF DB) AND IT'S MIRROR
XH (DF DL LB ) AND IT'S MIRROR
PH (DF RF LB) AND IT'S MIRROR
JO (DF FR RD) AND IT'S MIRROR
PG (DF RF LD) AND IT'S MIRROR 
PR (DF RF BL) AND IT'S MIRROR

if you find more awkward comms, try mentioning those in your comment:tu


----------



## Ollie (Apr 20, 2014)

GW = x' U' L U' M2 U L' U' M2 U2 x
FW = x M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U x'
XH = z' R U' M U R U' M' U R2 z
PH = [z' x': U R2 U', M2]
JO = u' setup to 9-mover
PG = x L' to U-perm or [y' x': R', U M2 U']
PR = [x': M U M', D] or [x: M D M', U]

Maybe in future post things like this in Random Blindfolded Cubing Discussion in the Blindfolded Solving sub forum and BLDers can give you nice algs. The only really awkward cases there are JO.

Also consider using Cube Explorer to generate algs.


----------



## Tao Yu (Apr 20, 2014)

> [x': M U M', D] or [x: M D M', U]



I think the nine mover is nicer here: z U2 M' U L' U' M U L U z'


----------



## Ollie (Apr 20, 2014)

Tao Yu said:


> I think the nine mover is nicer here: z U2 M' U L' U' M U L U z'



I do the 9 mover for the mirror  But I don't like the L-moves there, just IMO x)


----------



## c4cuber (Apr 20, 2014)

Ollie said:


> GW = x' U' L U' M2 U L' U' M2 U2 x
> FW = x M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U x'
> XH = z' R U' M U R U' M' U R2 z
> PH = [z' x': U R2 U', M2]
> ...



what do you use for SQ and it's mirror? and also for JO, would R u' followed by an 8 mover work fine?


----------



## c4cuber (Apr 20, 2014)

Ollie said:


> FW = x M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U x'



how do you memorize this? what is the logic?


----------



## Ollie (Apr 20, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> how do you memorize this? what is the logic?



SQ = x' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' x or [U x: U' R' U, M']

and it's a commutator (not a center-safe one...) but the (x M U2 M) inserts DB into UF and U' is the interchange (the target moves from LF to RF during the insertion.)


----------



## c4cuber (Apr 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> SQ = x' U M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' x or [U x: U' R' U, M']
> 
> and it's a commutator (not a center-safe one...) but the (x M U2 M) inserts DB into UF and U' is the interchange (the target moves from LF to RF during the insertion.)



you're awesome! i will ask you for comms for corners also!


----------



## c4cuber (Apr 21, 2014)

what will be the edge comm for HW?


----------



## c4cuber (Apr 21, 2014)

RG? i have been asking you comms over and over again. you may get irritated. i am sorry for that. but i want to learn.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 21, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> RG? i have been asking you comms over and over again. you may get irritated. i am sorry for that. but i want to learn.



u' to the 9-mover

I don't mind, just PM me instead so you don't spam the front page!


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 21, 2014)

Noah has posted a complete list of his comms in a thread. You should try checking there for algs before you ask for specific one in a separate thread. I think Marcell has posted all of his comms in a google doc too.


----------



## c4cuber (Apr 22, 2014)

NV ?


----------



## c4cuber (Apr 22, 2014)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Noah has posted a complete list of his comms in a thread. You should try checking there for algs before you ask for specific one in a separate thread. I think Marcell has posted all of his comms in a google doc too.



Noah has posted only his corner cycles. he has not completed the edges.


----------



## Ollie (Apr 22, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> Noah has posted only his corner cycles. he has not completed the edges.



But Marcell has


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 22, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> Noah has posted only his corner cycles. he has not completed the edges.



My mistake, I'd only ever looked there for corner comms and just assumed that the edges were filled in too because there was a spoiler for them.


----------



## c4cuber (Apr 22, 2014)

Ollie said:


> But Marcell has



if you look around the last part, you will notice that the list is incomplete. so as riffz's.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Apr 22, 2014)

It says on the readme "if you can't find a case, look for its inverse".


----------



## Ollie (Apr 22, 2014)

c4cuber said:


> if you look around the last part, you will notice that the list is incomplete. so as riffz's.



You have to look for the inverse if you can't find a case, it's all there.

edit: ninja'd


----------



## Daniel Lin (Mar 29, 2016)

not sure if these are good

HW x D M' U2 M D' M' U2 M x'
RG x D U L' U' M' U L U' M D' x'


----------



## Ranzha (Mar 29, 2016)

AET: l' U' r' U' r U R u R u' x'


----------



## leeo (Mar 30, 2016)

*How I search for algorithm sequences*

I have taken to searching for my own algorithm sequences to memorize, since I prefer a left-hand bias which is rare in published catalogs. I thought it might be fun to share some of the thoughts I go through as I seek them.

for the pattern that I would read as "UGR" if it is turned onto a solved cube, Cube Explorer pops out two 10-move solutions:

D' L D F U B L' B' U' F'
B R F D F' R' B' L' D' L

Though I often find that I do not like any of the fewest-move sequences. The first one follows BH, though I am unsure which subtype it is.

Of the six 11-move solutions, only two do not involve center-face twists, which is important if you desire to eventually apply them early to 4x4 or 5x5 or such bigger cubes without disturbing the layout of the split-centers.

D2 R' U' L' B' L U R D B D
L' F' L' U' R' D' F D R U L2

There are sixteen 12-move sequences that do not involve center-twists and which also do not involve double-turn moves (just to narrow down the considerations). I pick one of these which shows some promise:

U D' L D F U B L' B' U' F' U'

U D' signals for a slice-move reduction, which nicely repositions out the B moves which are often awkward to make fast.

E F D R U L F' L' U' R' U' y

I find this one has a nice interplay between the hands, but requires at least two regrips to execute. By the way, I prefer a UB buffer, so if I simply exchange DU with UB with an M2 or even a Rw2 I get one of the petrie polygon exchanges that I use: U' F' D' L' D F U Fw U Fw'

Back to E F D R U L F' L' U' R' U' y, to commit this to memory, I do not try to remember this move sequence, but instead the dance of one of the corner facelets:

_L 5 _P _U _V _J _F _G _V¡_G _F|_C _B _J _N 4 _J

"5" means slice, "4" means whole-cube move, "|" or "¡" means to refocus to another corner facelet without moving. Corner positions are unaffected by slice moves, so "5" really means to refocus to the equivalent-named edge, slice it to the next named edge position, and then refocus to the equivalent-named corner. What is nice about this form for memorizing, it presents the sequence almost like a BLD reading -- though the difference is that I practice it until it is in long-term memory. With this practice, eventually the sequence simply lives in muscle memory -- but I feel this shortens the pathway to that proficiency.


----------

